# Tayda Enclosure shrink wrap issue



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 18, 2022)

I received a new shipment from Tayda last week that had a couple of UV prints and some plain powder coated ones as well. The UV prints were fine, but the untouched ones were packaged in a shrink wrap film that I have found near impossible to peel off. It tears off in little pieces and you really have to work with the finger nails to get the next part going. Took me an hour on the first one to get it all off and I am dreading starting the next one. Does anyone have any tricks to get this stuff off easily? I have sent an email to Hugo just to give him a heads up as it is the first time I've had this issue, but I certainly won't be able to purchase them again in this packaging unfortunately (for me)


----------



## blackhatboojum (Jun 18, 2022)

Hmm 🤔.  That’s a new one.  I’ve never run into that with their enclosures before.  You could dry using a heat gun if you have one or, maybe a hair dryer as you’re peeling that junk off.  It might soften up whatever adhesion is going on with that plastic.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 18, 2022)

Good idea, will give the heat gun a go. Soaking it in hot water did nothing


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 18, 2022)

Did that gunk come off with a little alcohol? The only thing I can think of is that they did the shrink wrap before the finish completely cured. 
In general I've been super happy with the quality of the powder coated enclosures I've gotten from Tayda.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 18, 2022)

It doesn't make much difference spraying with alcohol, doesn't get itself in under the shrink wrap as it's super stuck. It's the first time in all the years I've been getting enclosures that I've had any issues. I hope it is a one off batch for their sake as it is bloody awful stuff


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 18, 2022)

Heating with a heat gun only achieves to burn the fingers, doesn't loosen the shrink wrap any either unfortunately


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 18, 2022)

You could try this stuff not the healthiest option though

I've used similar stuff to get allsorts of gunk removed 

De.Solv.it® Sticky Stuff® Remover Liquid - 250ml https://amzn.eu/d/dQuNYka


----------



## EGRENIER (Jun 18, 2022)

Maybe give a shot to lighter fuel (nafta) ?  But as mentionned looks like the powder coat wasn’t cured. It may actually not been adhesive, but patterns left in the finish ?


----------



## swelchy (Jun 18, 2022)

This actually appears to be a clear coat layer peeling from the base coat... maybe for that color they do a base color  and then a clear topcoat.... and the adhesion between the two is failing.. I'm a liquid coating expert by trade and from the pics that's what I'm seeing


----------



## Barry (Jun 18, 2022)

Is that one of their new finishes?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 19, 2022)

It was definitely a shrink wrap, it bundled up at the top and bottom, also the lid/base with screw set inside sealed together until slice along the join to separate. Unmistakable.

Yeah it is the new brown glitter one


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 19, 2022)

Hugo is shipping out a replacement, they always have great customer service.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 20, 2022)

Now you can build a sweet test box! 😂


----------



## HamishR (Jun 20, 2022)

Sounds like someone shrink-wrapped it while it was still warm. Never put warm bread in plastic bags either!


----------



## fig (Jun 20, 2022)

HamishR said:


> Sounds like someone shrink-wrapped it while it was still warm. Never put warm bread in plastic bags either!


Gotta rack cool them loaves.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Jun 23, 2022)

HamishR said:


> Never put warm bread in plastic bags either!


The opposite advice of Isaac Hayes: "Just, you know, you can't put bread in a cold oven. You know, you've got to take your time. You've got to heat it up. So that's what, that's what I like to do with my music. I like to build it, and build it into a maddening, exciting crescendo."

Different scenario, I suppose. 🤔


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 24, 2022)

The replacement arrived and the shrink wrap came off easy as a...


----------



## HamishR (Jun 24, 2022)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> The opposite advice of Isaac Hayes: "Just, you know, you can't put bread in a cold oven. You know, you've got to take your time. You've got to heat it up. So that's what, that's what I like to do with my music. I like to build it, and build it into a maddening, exciting crescendo."
> 
> Different scenario, I suppose. 🤔


I think Isaac and I are on the same page. Of course the oven needs to be preheated for any kind of baking. It's what happens after the baking process that I'm referring to. You really do need to let the bread cool completely before wrapping because otherwise it gets mouldy real quick.

Knowing Isaac as well as I do (which is to say not at all) I would suggest that he would agree with me too.  Unless he was referring to the tootsy roll, for which it is prudent to put in a "plastic bag" before popping into the "oven" unless you know the owner of said oven particularly well and they can verify the maintenance schedule of the oven for you. You can still "build it into a maddening, exciting crescendo" with a "plastic bag" on the tootsy roll.


----------



## andare (Jun 25, 2022)

fig said:


> Gotta rack cool them loaves.


Fun fact: Them Loaves was the working title of Them Bones but Alice In Chains later decided it wasn't heavy enough.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 25, 2022)

andare said:


> Fun fact: Them Loaves was the working title of Them Bones but Alice In Chains later decided it wasn't heavy enough.


If they cut back on leavening agents maybe it would have been


----------

